# USEmbassy in London - What happens after I-130 spousal visa approval?



## mcicki (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello everyone! My husband had his interview about 2 weeks ago for our spousal visa and he was told he was approved. He was told it would be 10 business days. It has now been over the 10 days and we are getting nervous as the documents haven't been delivered by the courier service yet.

He signed up for the courier serivce after his interview and today he called the courier service to try to get anupdate and they say they haven't been sent to them yet from the embassy. We did a further check and on the usvisa-info.com website, where he had to register for the courier service, it shows his address, case number etc... however it date for his consulate interview is wrong. The date listed under the consulate interview was actually the date of his medical. There is no way to change it and we are concerned it may be affecting things.

On the same website it lets you check your DS-260 status, but we did not complete a ds-260 form. We did the Ds-230. I just feel like we are running around in circles. 

Even since he was told he was approved, we haven't received any type of notification via email or anything. Is this normal?

We have tried to get ahold of AN ACTUAL person at the embassy to speak with and we cannot/. EVERYTHING is automated. Does anyone know how to actually get ahold of them?

What happened once you were approved? Does this sound like a similar process to what you underwent? Thankyou for your advice and sharing your experience!


----------

